

Does Summly Run Afoul of Copyright Law? - EvanKelly
http://business.time.com/2013/03/27/why-is-that-17-year-olds-25-million-news-app-even-legal?hpt=hp_t5

======
lsiebert
Facts are not copyrightable, correct?

